# Powerlifting Guidance



## Milo (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking to get into powerlifting, but most of the things I've read on it doesn't make much sense. For example when to do max effort days, when to do dynamic days, using percentages etc. Do any of y'all go off of some kind of template? I like the Westside thing but it's fairly confusing. Trying to get my 3 lifts up to respectable numbers.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 19, 2015)

Max effort days, dynamic days, repetition days, and percentages all depend on how you want to set your training up. West side usually uses 2 max effort days per week and two dynamic effort days. I believe he rotate repetition days but haven't read up in it in a while. 

POB has me on more like an intensity day, volume day, and dynamic day for each lift that rotates depending on the week. Percentages vary for each day as does reps and sets. 

What's confusing you about Westside? 

Some alternate options are block periodization and daily undulating periodization.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 19, 2015)

The simplest program I ever ran was Wendlers 5/3/1.  It's easy to understand and you'll make great gains as a beginner.


Don't be afraid to ask questions.  There are many different ways to train for powerlifting.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 19, 2015)

My program is eat a shit ton of food and lift really heavy weights. It's very basic.


----------



## Milo (Jun 20, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Max effort days, dynamic days, repetition days, and percentages all depend on how you want to set your training up. West side usually uses 2 max effort days per week and two dynamic effort days. I believe he rotate repetition days but haven't read up in it in a while.
> 
> POB has me on more like an intensity day, volume day, and dynamic day for each lift that rotates depending on the week. Percentages vary for each day as does reps and sets.
> 
> ...



What is a bit confusing is all the different lifts and the rep/set schemes (I guess there are no set numbers?). From what I've read, you only do a certain exercise every 4-6+ weeks for example if I do a typical BB bench, I wouldn't do it again for a long time.



Steelers4Life said:


> The simplest program I ever ran was Wendlers 5/3/1.  It's easy to understand and you'll make great gains as a beginner.
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions.  There are many different ways to train for powerlifting.



Just looked into it and it makes a lot more sense and seems more geared towards beginners. I think I'm gonna give this one a try.



Assassin32 said:


> My program is eat a shit ton of food and lift really heavy weights. It's very basic.



Taking in 5k a day. Thing about lifting really heavy weights is that for 99% of the population it requires some form of formal training. Otherwise some really heavy weights are gonna be busting through someones rib cage..


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not the norm but I have never done any of those programs. Personally, I feel people over think it sometimes or are just too lazy to figure their own body out. My advice is to learn how your body reacts to you training the big 3 and mix things up from time to time if you stall. One of the biggest factors in how well you do is time, you just need to put it in.


----------



## Kyracer (Jun 21, 2015)

I've been lifting for about 1.5 years and started 5/3/1 about 8 months ago and have taken my measly 225 squat to a more respectable 495 in the time I have been on 5/3/1. Read the book, give it a shot. It's simple and it works. Other methods to look into are Brandon Lilly's Cube method which makes a ton of sense to me and the Brandon Lilly Chad Wesley Smith hybrid nickname JuggerCube. When 5/3/1 stops working I'll move on to one of those.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 21, 2015)

Kyracer said:


> I've been lifting for about 1.5 years and started 5/3/1 about 8 months ago and have taken my measly 225 squat to a more respectable 495 in the time I have been on 5/3/1. Read the book, give it a shot. It's simple and it works. Other methods to look into are Brandon Lilly's Cube method which makes a ton of sense to me and the Brandon Lilly Chad Wesley Smith hybrid nickname JuggerCube. When 5/3/1 stops working I'll move on to one of those.



Man, I need to be on 531. 270lbs on one lift in 8 months is unbelievable.


----------



## snake (Jun 22, 2015)

Kyracer said:


> I've been lifting for about 1.5 years and started 5/3/1 about 8 months ago and have taken my measly 225 squat to a more respectable 495 in the time I have been on 5/3/1. Read the book, give it a shot. It's simple and it works. Other methods to look into are Brandon Lilly's Cube method which makes a ton of sense to me and the Brandon Lilly Chad Wesley Smith hybrid nickname JuggerCube. When 5/3/1 stops working I'll move on to one of those.



Again I'm doing something wrong; I quit!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah sign me up for the 531 also!

I have been considering it for awhile but if I can up my 475 deads by another 400 pounds in a year, it's a no brainer


----------



## Kyracer (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, I know it sounds unbelievable, but I will say i am juiced, and while new to lifting full-time, its not like I have never lifted before. I rowed in high school, all legs and lower back. I started racing bicycles about 9 years ago and while most people think its a muscle wasting sport, when you compete, it is anything but. I always lifted for about 4 months in the off season and it was always very lower body dominant. 

I made my biggest jump during the last month of my last cycled where I added almost 50 pounds to my squat (My strongest lift by a LONG shot).

I should also say while I started with a strict 5/3/1 I have tweaked it to add more volume. That last month I was squatting 3 times a week.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 23, 2015)

Naw man its cool, I'm just busting balls.

I have been wanting to try the 5/3/1 though. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. I've heard nothing but good stuff about it


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 24, 2015)

Whatever you do don't start with Westside.  There are a million other options.  Start with an old school program like a Bill Star modified or something.  You don't need Westside plus your lifts aren't technical enough yet to even **** with it.  

Check this out:

http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/powerlifting-programs/


----------

